# Shortened lifespan & Karate?



## miyagi (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone ever hear anything about this study? Thoughts?

I can MAYBE see a chronic inflammatory state from hours of constant daily Okinawan body conditioning/hardening that the
Masters of old COULD perhaps contribute to some maladies...but geez!


----------

